# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  steroids for Kickboxing

## J-W

Hey I trained 5 days 7 for 3 years with great nutrition lots of cardio, wieght lifting, (split cycles) and the 1 hour of kickboxing!! I have 4 amater fights at my actif!! Im 30 Its been a while I stopped yet Im thinking of joining the fight club again and would like to induce my performance with steroids ... I have never took any kind of steroids before . I dont know what would be good for performance in kickboxing what would litterally turn me into better the machine I was already I want to be the best!!

JW

----------


## Times Roman

you really need to be careful mate!

some steroids balance the ledger by increasing strength and at the same time reducing endurance.

Other steroids improve strength, yet give wicked muscle pumps when doing repetitive motions.

I'm not convinced jjumping on steroids right off the bat is the best course.

How long have you been training this last time?

How's your diet?

Steroids are always the final step, after everything else is in place

----------


## J-W

Indeed this is just on an informatif base I have been of intense kick boxing training for 5 years!!Im still eating great and in great shape!! I have been body building on and off in average 3 days a week 2 hours of training for the past 2 years and have not trained now in about 3 months ... this is why im getting back to kickboxing for I was the most displend in this and at a competetive rate too!! 

What would you reccomend i eventually supplement with for strength and endurance?

----------


## Times Roman

Mate,
this something a little beyond my experience. I was a competitive marathon (long distance) runner, and if I could turn back the hands of time, I might try some peptides like GW and TB. TB for the brutal thrashing a marathon places on the body, and GW for the endurance (i've yet to try GW).

What ever you decide to do, if you go the aas route, run at least 200mg / week of test to cover your natty test suppression, and then maybe some winnie or injectible primo at 100mg eod. Ultimately, I'd probably go this way:

12 weeks:
200 mg test e or c
150mg eod mast

----------


## Times Roman

a little tidbit for you
i've had a c-9 license for over 20 years

----------


## J-W

Thanks bro I will look into this !! Chhers by the way whats a c-9

----------


## Juiced1987

I have had great results with e-hgh, I gained weight though, if you want to balance it out, take E-hcg and eat right. kind of hard to find though

----------


## DanB

> I have had great results with e-hgh, I gained weight though, if you want to balance it out, take E-hcg and eat right. kind of hard to find though


Really?lol

Mabey do some research on these products before you spend more money on them

You will thank me in the future......

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I have had great results with e-hgh, I gained weight though, if you want to balance it out, take E-hcg and eat right. kind of hard to find though


thats the second time i seen you recomend those. They are bunk OTC supplements. nothing like hcg or hgh

----------


## Patryn

I like Test and Equipose for MMA training. Anavar , Anadrol , Tren , and many others have not worked well for me for various reasons (reduced cardio ability, insane pumps making clinches and locks difficult, extreme water retention, etc). For simplicity's sake, 1cc of Equitest 450 every 3 days would be my recommendation.

----------

